#ubuntu-qt 2019-12-01
<lubot> <Santa> @mitya57 [If someone uses 18.04 and prints stuff from Qt apps (like Okular, KMail, etc), p …], A couple of days ago I got the packages from the regular archive. I had to print something from Kate and something from Okular. No problem here.
